

Just Do Something - dannynemer
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2014/02/24/action-jackson

======
teemo_cute
What if Apple buys a company that sells fruit? I'm not trolling, just think of
the possibility. Fans of apple would like to buy Apples sold by Apple.

